

Does a Rhinoceros Have a Right to be Forgotten? - dredmorbius
http://www.reddit.com/r/dredmorbius/comments/25ll1v/does_a_rhinoceros_have_a_right_to_be_forgotten/

======
stuart_v
Poachers are going extradinary lengths. Can't believe they are resorting to
using the meta data in tourists photos. That's almost too savvy.

